

Ask HN: Will you please screw me? VC style. - ggruschow

You know that nightmare VC scenario people talk about where their executive team takes over, and kicks the founder out with nothing but a minor stake in the company or demotes them into a minor role like "lead scientist"? Is there a way to skip straight to that? Is there some flavor of consultant you can hire to do that?<p>I don't need capital, but I want to run another business like I want to chew off my big toes.
======
mbrubeck
You have at least two options: Sell the business to someone who wants it, or
hire someone to replace you as president/manager/CEO/whatever.

~~~
ggruschow
You wanna buy a sweet business?

~~~
rms
I'll start the bidding at 5k as long as your balance sheet is positive.

~~~
ggruschow
Well shoot, how many businesses do you want?

~~~
rms
From your comments it sounds like the business involves manufacturing of some
kind and I did go to school for that. Your email isn't in your profile and I
would be interested in talking at least. Send me an email.

------
fatty
i'm interested in your business. how can i contact you?

